# Chipset NM10, graphic drivers and KDE4



## Rossy (Jan 29, 2012)

freebsd FreeBSD 9. I have chipset NM10 with onboard video. I've installed Xorg and KDE4. After this I wrote: 


```
#pwd
/usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel
#make install clean
....

#reboot
```
After rebooting I've got black screen. Wrong drivers? Maybe something wrong with me?


----------



## kpa (Jan 29, 2012)

I believe NM10 is among those chipsets that would need GEM/KMS/DRI support in FreeBSD to be usable in X, see here:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21852


----------

